

Making of the Computer Graphics for Star Wars (Episode IV) - krisneuharth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMeSw00n3Ac
Additional information about how this was created:<p>http://www.evl.uic.edu/core.php?mod=4&#38;type=1&#38;indi=341
======
krisneuharth
Here is more information about the system used to make this:

[http://www.evl.uic.edu/core.php?mod=4&type=1&indi=34...](http://www.evl.uic.edu/core.php?mod=4&type=1&indi=341)

